# Should I get my pij a mate?



## Iris' Mum (Aug 30, 2013)

I was wondering if I could get some advice please about finding a mate for my pij. I live in regional Australia, there are no pigeon rescue orgs I can find and certainly none within 2days drive. So to get a mate for Iris I will have to buy a racing bird or adopt an injured wild bird (who may not adapt to captivity well). Iris is unusual, the bird lady up here's never seen a girl like her, she was wild and injured when I got her a year ago but is now a very calm, serene and gentle girl, very contented. 

She currently lives in the house but I would build an outdoor aviary for her and her mate. I want her to have a full pigeon life but am worried that she won't accept the bird I bring to her. It's a hard choice because if she doesn't, what would I do with 2 unmated birds? It just doubles the problem. I don't want to have to keep getting potential mates, I don't want a flock of birds, I wouldn't have a bird except Iris choose me to self-rescue and I love her.

Iris is calm but Really knows her own mind and she is not like most pigeons I've read about. She doesn't like peanuts, water, 'comforter' toys, balls, bells, bird toys of any description (I've bought a lot!) mirrors... She's quite fussy. 

Because she's so strong-willed I have doubts about her accepting a mate? She is definitely not unhappy, not sure if this is about her or my piece of mind because I always read they should be mated. 

She currently flies free in the bathroom when I'm at work and has a large parrot cage on wheels. I wheel her wherever I am when she's in the cage and at night give her one-on-one time, foot rubs and cuddles. She doesn't seem lonely and appears to enjoy her life. Really not sure what to do for her...

Thanks for ideas
Louise


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

I would get her a mate........having a mate and sitting on a nest (even if you replace the eggs with fake eggs for "birth control") is such a major part of a pigeon's normal life. Most likely she would accept any boy you bring home but you can't throw them together immediately......probably best to put cages in same room, than side by side etc. It shouldn't take too long at all for them to like each other. BTW if you do not plan on raising babies from them you could get a fancy pigeon mate too or a racer or feral would not matter much. If you do plan on breeding I would get another racer (color would not matter). If you could find a local breeder maybe he could agree to take the bird back if things don't work out although I am sure they would.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Iris' Mum said:


> I was wondering if I could get some advice please about finding a mate for my pij. I live in regional Australia, there are no pigeon rescue orgs I can find and certainly none within 2days drive. So to get a mate for Iris I will have to buy a racing bird or adopt an injured wild bird (who may not adapt to captivity well). Iris is unusual, the bird lady up here's never seen a girl like her, she was wild and injured when I got her a year ago but is now a very calm, serene and gentle girl, very contented.
> 
> She currently lives in the house but I would build an outdoor aviary for her and her mate. I want her to have a full pigeon life but am worried that she won't accept the bird I bring to her. It's a hard choice because if she doesn't, what would I do with 2 unmated birds? It just doubles the problem. I don't want to have to keep getting potential mates, I don't want a flock of birds, I wouldn't have a bird except Iris choose me to self-rescue and I love her.
> 
> ...


if it's not broke then why try to fix it?. you said yourself, she is content. I assume you know she is a hen because she has layed eggs before.?


----------



## Iris' Mum (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi, thanks to you both for your replies. Obviously two different perspectives, it's the argument that's been running in my head since she came to me, both excellent points. 
The local bird expert agrees with you spirit wings, she says she's never seen a wild bird like Iris take to someone as she has with me. For a while I thought she might choose me as her mate (which would make things easier) and she does occasionally coo if I'm not paying her enough attention and as soon as I talk to her she stops and is happy again. She likes it when I gently hold her beak? I thought that was a pigeon sign of affection so I tried it...
However she has not laid eggs which I thought she would do if I was her mate, she also won't accept nesting material from me. I know it's possible she's a he but her demeanour/behaviour and coo otherwise fits everything I've read about female birds. I know you can't tell definitively unless they lay but she displays no male behaviours.
I respect entirely what you're saying woodnative and if I could 'trial' her with a potential that would be perfect but so far no takers. I have put the word out amongst local racers I have found and the wildlife rescue group and so far no luck. There are unfortunately no fancies for sale within a reasonable distance for transporting birds - this is a big country and I am a long way from the big cities. I've recently made a new contact I'm making enquiries with about 2.5 hours away so hopefully that'll be positive but Iris really is a unique personality... I have doubts about her desire for the constant presence of another bird. I know what is usually said of pigeons but this girl really has her own thing going on...
My intention was to replace eggs with fakes if she mated. On that, I have wondered about providing her with a fake egg or two and seeing how she reacted?

Thanks again, it's great to be able to think it through with input from other 'pij' people. I feel very isolated where I am. 
Louise


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think you should only get another bird if you just truley want another pet. otherwise there is no need from what you described. as long as you are there to be her/his companion.


----------



## Iris' Mum (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you Spirit Wings. I really don't want another pet. I have two senior dogs, one with special needs and a rescue fish as well as Iris. If the situation ever changes and she seems less contented I'll find a mate for her but at the moment I think we've got a good balance. Really appreciate the input, you've put my mind at ease, thank you.
Sincerely
Louise


----------



## Iris' Mum (Aug 30, 2013)

*Good mojo - great news!*

I have the most wonderful news! My bird rescuer friend contacted me yesterday, she has just found a beautiful white juvenile fantail pij, extremely calm and easy-going. Not injured but not surviving well in the wild. He/she sounds like a great potential companion for Iris, very suited in terms of temperament. Maybe putting it out there and asking on the forum has been our lucky charm!! As much as I don't want another pet for myself I will be over the moon if Iris accepts this pij companion, I want her to have a full pij life and I know I will love her little friend just as much. I'll let you know what happens...


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

That is great! Keep us updated!! I really think they will become inseparable (as long as they are not both males).........and two is not really more trouble than one especially since they will be entertaining each other. That being said, keep the new one separate for a period to make sure the new fantail is not sick in any way. Also, they shoudl be separate initially anyway.....introduced to each other through the cage bars preferably. You will have little doubt when they want to be introduced to each other.......

Enjoy the adventure and keep us posted!! Someone else on this forum had a homer or feral and ended up getting a fantail mate.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Iris' Mum said:


> I have the most wonderful news! My bird rescuer friend contacted me yesterday, she has just found a beautiful white juvenile fantail pij, extremely calm and easy-going. Not injured but not surviving well in the wild. He/she sounds like a great potential companion for Iris, very suited in terms of temperament. Maybe putting it out there and asking on the forum has been our lucky charm!! As much as I don't want another pet for myself I will be over the moon if Iris accepts this pij companion, I want her to have a full pij life and I know I will love her little friend just as much. I'll let you know what happens...


That is confusing to me, your pigeon is content, in which I thought the surmise is you don't have to get another pet, and you do not want another pet. if your bird is fine, then why are you getting another pet? anyway. your pigeon could be a male pigeon and see you as his mate, so he may try to fight with the new bird seeing it as an intruder, pigeons are very territorial so unless you really want a new pet yourself, I don't see the point.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, one reason to get another bird, is that if your bird is a female, and if she in time sees you as her mate, then she will probably start laying eggs for you. If she is a lone pigeon, this would be much harder on her than if she had a mate. A mate would share nesting duties with her, and you cannot do that. So she would be spending most of her time sitting on eggs, with no one to relieve her. If your bird is a female, then a male would be good, but even another female would probably work for a companion. If on the other hand, your bird is a male, then another male would most likely not work. They would probably fight.

You said your bird wasn't interested in mirrors. Have you tried hanging a good sized mirror in the cage? If you have done that, and she isn't interested, then you probably do have a female. 

As far as peanuts. If you chop them up, and mix some in with her feed, so that she will eventually try them, I think you will find that she loves them. Not too many birds that don't. The thing is that when you first introduce peanuts, the bird doesn't recognize them as a food source. But by mixing them in with her feed, she will eventually try them, and will probably love them. Try it.


----------



## Iris' Mum (Aug 30, 2013)

I want her to have a mate even though she is content because I don't think she knows what she's missing out on (having always been alone and coming to me so young) but I do and want more for her. I work full time so I do my best but she is alone all day. The issue has been how hard it is to find a mate and feeling guilty for not being able to find her one. 

Either way now I will know. We'll try her with the bird companion and if she doesn't accept them I can relax and know she's fine as we are, if she does, also great. The rescuer will happily take the other bird back so no issue there. 

I've sourced an identical cage to Iris' and will leave them separately for a few weeks and fly them separately for quarantine for 2 weeks.

She doesn't like peanuts, she's eaten them (I do chop them up) she's just not fussed. She doesn't like bathing. She has no interest in any size mirror. As I said, she is not like most pigeons, she just has her own tastes. I'm sure she's female but yes, the lack of eggs has convinced me that while we're bonded I'm not her mate. I hope this new bird will give her a more rich and natural life.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They should be quarantined for a month.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Iris' Mum said:


> I want her to have a mate even though she is content because I don't think she knows what she's missing out on (having always been alone and coming to me so young) but I do and want more for her. I work full time so I do my best but she is alone all day. The issue has been how hard it is to find a mate and feeling guilty for not being able to find her one.
> 
> Either way now I will know. We'll try her with the bird companion and if she doesn't accept them I can relax and know she's fine as we are, if she does, also great. The rescuer will happily take the other bird back so no issue there.
> 
> ...


sounds good to me!


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

You may enjoy a few older threads on this board from someone named "ClaireinTx"....she had a feral.....and later got an Indian fantail mate. The beginning was a little tough but they became a good pair and even raised some (accidental babies). Here is a link to one of her threads: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/lonesome-cock-found-someone-58947.html


----------



## Iris' Mum (Aug 30, 2013)

*Thank you *

Thank you for the support and interest. I've attached a photo of our new friend (still unnamed, I'm calling him Donald for the moment because he makes a funny quacking/growl when I pick him up). He's had a bath since the photo was taken but this is still the best pic to show his proud and defiant self. I have my hands full! 

Thanks, I will read that post with great interest and keep you updated... Fingers crossed for a love connection!


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Pretty fantail! Of course we want to see a picture of Iris too.....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Very pretty. He should be kept separate for a month. This will give you time to watch him for any illness he may be carrying. Also will give you time to get to know him, and maybe make friends with him. Go slow with him, and try feeding him treats. Try the chopped peanuts. Almost every bird loves them once they get used to the idea that they are food.


----------



## Iris' Mum (Aug 30, 2013)

*Beautiful Iris*

This is my little princess wearing her flight pants  She won't fly in them though!

Donald's fine, he likes me. Makes flirty eyes and puts his trust feathers up already. He was especially happy yesterday after I gave him a warm bath and watched over him in his cage while he dried in the sun. He's just more boisterous than I'm used to. Iris is a dream girl, so quiet and content. 

Yes, he's in quarantine. He was with the rescuer a week so just 3 weeks with us separate is the plan. He's looking good so far - rescuer wormed him which took care of mites and external parasites as well. His poo is much improved since he was first found. So far so good.

They'll make a beautiful couple won't they?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

your new bird is so pretty and Iris is so cute too. the new bird could of not landed in a better place...


----------



## Iris' Mum (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you  I do my best. Now it's 3 more weeks of anticipation to see if this arranged marriage will work! I'll update once they have met each other. Thanks again to all who commented for the guidance and support.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Just to say that when you let them loose together for the first time, make sure it is in a neutral room not one Iris sees as hers, or she will be not so happy about the "intruder".. but that could not happen but it is common.


----------



## Iris' Mum (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks Spirit Wings, how long would you usually let them loose together the first time? And should I supervise the whole time?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If they start to show interest in each other, that they both want to be together, I let them out together and watch to be sure they are okay, and the male is not too aggressive. If they are okay, you can let them be for a while. In a room, she can get away if she wants, unlike a cage. If one is too aggressive, then I separate them for a bit longer and try again. Sometimes an aggressive male may be too eager, and she may need more time. You will know when you watch them if you should stay there or not.


----------



## Iris' Mum (Aug 30, 2013)

No worries. Thanks Jay3. They will be in a large room with plenty of space to get away. I'll probably take a book in with me for the first visit. Curious to see how they go but feeling quietly confident. 

Our new rescue has been officially named Jon Snow because he's beautiful but also very brave. He's already becoming affectionate and is quite the attention seeker. I'm on Easter holidays and Iris likes to fly in the bathroom during the day giving Jon Snow and I heaps of time to get to know each other and bond.


----------



## Iris' Mum (Aug 30, 2013)

*Growth on chest of fantail?*

Hi Again,

Jon Snow the fantail has no feathers growing on what I think is his breast bone. The crop/breastbone area feels quite different to me to that of my homer, Iris. In this picture you can see that is where his beak sits most of the time and sometimes the feathers part making the bare skin more obvious. The skin otherwise looks healthy. Is this a fantail issue or might there be something wrong?

Happy to take him to the vets but as much guidance from here as possible is necessary. No avian vets within a days drive and the local vets sadly under-trained to deal with birds.

Thank you
Louise


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

need a better picture, pigeons do have a "pocket" under their chest or breast for egg incubation, he could have poor feather coverage at the moment and be growing in some new down feathers.


----------



## Iris' Mum (Aug 30, 2013)

It's hard to get a better picture but he has some new growth happening and I think it's okay. Keeping an eye on it. Jon Snow's at the 3.5 week mark now so very excited to start the introduction process next week! Fingers crossed for a love match


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Keep us updated on the soap opera, LOL!


----------



## Iris' Mum (Aug 30, 2013)

*Love is in the air!*

Well, things are moving quickly! Half an hour into our first joint flight (in neutral territory) we are kissing and cuddling! No-one is running away but Jon Snow (the smaller white bird) is the affection instigator. Iris is more passive but flies after Jon Snow as well - they're staying pretty close together.
Gender of either is confusing, no-one is cooing or dancing. Jon Snow is kissing/grooming then crouching low with back turned, 'assuming the position' by the looks. It's possible we have a pair of lovely ladies but either way, I think we have a pair


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

They look really cute together! I am sure they will enjoy each other's company.


----------



## Iris' Mum (Aug 30, 2013)

They're a lovely couple, both very gentle, loving birds. I was planning on buying a double flight cage if they partnered up and continue to fly them in the house but Iris will not come back to her cage now. Usually she flies straight in when I put her food out. She would be hungry by now but is not playing ball.

I can still catch Jon Snow at this stage as he's an inexperienced flier but this won't always be the case. I assumed Iris would help me teach him what to do. I live alone, the ceilings are very high and catching them when they're not keen is a drama and very stressful.

If getting them back in the cage is going to be an ongoing issue maybe I should get an outdoor aviary instead?

It's the start of winter so I didn't want to put them outside now. That said, I live in the tropics and average winter temperatures go between 23 (degrees Celsius) and 9 minimum, so our winters are fairly mild...


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

I bet you will be able to get them both to return to the cage.......especially if hungry and they know it is feeding time. Iris may be too distracted by her new companion and more interested in love than food. Do they still have separate sleeping quarters? She may not want to come back and be separated. Once they are together if let out hungry and fed at a regular time I bet they will come back in ok. Give them time to get into routine. 
That being said those temperatures are nothing! I can't help being a little jealous, LOL! IF you decide to go the outside aviary route, the birds will benefit from the sunlight and air and it will be easier to clean. However, If you do go the outdoor aviary, I can't overemphasize to make it SECURE! USe strong wire with tiny openings. Be able to lock the door. Predators from tiny mice to hawks to little boys to not so little boys may try to get your birds. Make it roomy and make sure the living quarters are dry. Temps.......don't worry about those temps!


----------



## Iris' Mum (Aug 30, 2013)

Ha ha, thanks Woodnative. Yeah I figured our winter was pretty mild. I have a prefab construction in mind that is very secure and will keep them nice and dry. Not sure whether I'll go to outdoor or not though yet. That's a great point about locking the cage, I hadn't considered human pests!
Jon Snow is not good at flying (and not as bright as Iris). I have to catch her (I think 'he' is a she now) which is a pain. I'm hoping she'll get it in time as her flying is improving and it will get harder.
Iris is is fine as long as I pop the food and Jon Snow into what was Iris' cage - they are sharing now and don't like to be apart. 
It's all a bit awkward at the moment as any intrusion into 'their' room is clearly interrupting their love fest! I think in time they'll get more used to the routine.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Iris' Mum said:


> They're a lovely couple, both very gentle, loving birds. I was planning on buying a double flight cage if they partnered up and continue to fly them in the house but Iris will not come back to her cage now. Usually she flies straight in when I put her food out. She would be hungry by now but is not playing ball.
> 
> I can still catch Jon Snow at this stage as he's an inexperienced flier but this won't always be the case. I assumed Iris would help me teach him what to do. I live alone, the ceilings are very high and catching them when they're not keen is a drama and very stressful.
> 
> ...


what you need to do so they are motivated to go back in the cage is to not over feed them. infact cut way back and never feed them out of the cage. I would let them out only before putting food down..feed maybe just in the morning and evening..keep the food dish down for 15 mins, then take it up.. if they don't eat then that is fine ..they will learn that they need to eat when it is put down and to get what they want right then.. and say a word or whistle when you put it down..every time.. do this and they should go in to eat with your whistle.. it just takes time and rountine to set in motion. they do have to be hungry to come to the whistle and go in to eat. it is the same with a loft of pigeons being let out...the keeper has taught a feed call they trap in when it is feeding time.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can let them out later in the day so that to get them back in the cage, all you have to do is to make note of where the bird is, turn out the light, and go and pick up the bird. They will get used to it.


----------



## Iris' Mum (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. Everything has settled down now we're over the excitement of a new environment and being together. Yes I only feed them in the late afternoon, when it's time to come back to the cage, they fly all day. I shake the seed jar which has a distinctive sound just before I feed them. 
Snow seems to be getting ready for laying, she's spending all day in the cage on her nest (even though the door is open all day for her to fly). I've got my dummy eggs ready and waiting and will go to the feed store today for some calcium supplement.


----------



## Iris' Mum (Aug 30, 2013)

*Expensive tastes!*

Funny story... About a week ago I put some nesting materials out in what is now the 'bird room'. It was completely ignored so I swept it up after a few days. 
The bird room is a very sunny, sizeable second bedroom that I used to use as a dressing room. I've moved all my clothes and shoes out (they're on racks) but left some furniture that I've covered with plastic drop sheets. 
One little table is covered in jewellery, currently covered with a plastic sheet. Every day for the last week when I come home, the plastic is off that table and a few things knocked to the floor and each afternoon I fix it up and tuck the plastic back over. But today when I got home it was absolute mayhem! There was jewellery strewn All Over the room. I mean necklaces hanging from the top of the cage, Everywhere. I couldn't understand it, it seemed a bizarre thing to do.
Two days ago Snow had layed her first egg so tonight before I put them to bed I checked for a second (we're replacing with fakes). To my utter surprise I found a second egg and 2 mismatched earrings under little Snow! So apparently my pretty little fantail can't be doing with straw for her nest, only the best will do


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

That is a great story!!! so "Jon" ended up being female and"Iris" a guy?? LOL! Glad you found a well matched mate for him........I do think they are happier in pairs like that!


----------



## Iris' Mum (Aug 30, 2013)

*Iris is getting bald patches??*

Hi Woodnative, not sure if Iris is a guy but possible. Things have turned a bit (the ongoing soap opera!). Iris has a number of bald patches fairly rapidly appearing above her beak, under her beak and near her chest going into shoulders. Iris has not taken egg duty, she/he is moulting heavily but I've never seen bald patches before. Feathers are growing back but Iris seems... stressed. I'll take her to the vet Monday but they are not very skilled with birds here. 
Their interaction still seems affectionate when I see them together but Iris mostly flies outside the cage all day and Snow sits on the eggs. Something's definitely up


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

End of summer so normal molting time there (?)....I am in USA so opposite.  This may be normal molt....or not. Can you get some clear photos. Does Iris normally lose feathers like this at this time of year. Iris has not taken egg duty since the beginning or only recently stopped. Good photos would be best but otherwise check for mites/parasites and make sure they are getting a good varied diet and grit.


----------



## Iris' Mum (Aug 30, 2013)

I showed my (bird rehabber) friend. Snow is an over-groomer. She does it to herself on her chest where she can reach and now to Iris. I've brought in distraction in the evenings and it's improving. I'm trying to decide on a better housing situation for them - currently they fly all day in the bedroom (or Iris does) and cage at night. I don't really want to go to an outdoor aviary, I think Iris would hate it, she doesn't like noises/seeing other birds etc. so still trying to come up with the best plan.

Iris has not sat on the eggs at all. She hasn't attempted to that I've seen. Snow is on duty day and night and seems very happy about it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That can be caused from stress, or a deficiency of some kind. It can also be caused from mites. It can be really hard to diagnose. If checked by a vet and no mites or anything found, then try looking at diet and supplements to see if anything is missing. Then look at stresses, and try to figure out if something is stressing her.


----------



## Iris' Mum (Aug 30, 2013)

It's something Snow started to do in her 'other' life, which by the condition she was in when first found was not a good life at all. There's definitely no mites. 
She's stopped over-grooming Iris since I bring them out with me again every night - I had left them in the bird room since the eggs were laid but she seems to like her time with me. I just wheel the cage out (with the nest and eggs in).
Snow only over-plucks herself immediately beneath her beak leaving a patch of skin - nowhere else. She likes to lay her beak in the hollow where the feathers are missing. I believe it may be a self-comforting technique. She's not stressed in any way, very serene, but perhaps it had already become a habit by the time she escaped.
She has early stage bumblefoot which is healing gradually with good nutrition, clean conditions and probiotics, perhaps it's playing a role.


----------

